# Tower ideas cc



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a 27 Cape Horn with a hard top. It has white powder coated legs and on top it has a closed array radar on a 6 in stand with out riggers mounts all in a perpendicular line across the top. I would like to do a folding tower with controls i would like to not have to move any of my existing hardware. Just looking for ideas?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> I have a 27 Cape Horn with a hard top. It has white powder coated legs and on top it has a closed array radar on a 6 in stand with out riggers mounts all in a perpendicular line across the top. I would like to do a folding tower with controls i would like to not have to move any of my existing hardware. Just looking for ideas?


Tim at Synergy Fab has my old folding tower at his shop. It is white and may work. You would have to go by and check.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Brad Olsen at Ugly Duckling Marine. He just finished a powdercoated tower with controls and buggy top for a slightly larger Edgewater. He does good work. Look him up on Facebook. (850) 243-6004


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks! Both of you.


----------

